
Ask HN: Find an accountant for small dev shop? - corbinpage
What&#x27;s the best way to find an accountant to support a small dev shop? How much do they cost?<p>I&#x27;ve been a freelancer for the past 2 years but recently found a partner and hired a couple developers. I do all the invoicing and run payroll through QuickBooks but would like to find a professional accountant to spend a couple hours each month on my business. I&#x27;m also interested in annual tax planning for the business and personally for the partner and me.<p>Anyone been through this situation before and have some wisdom?<p>Thanks.
======
smt88
Check out something like this: [http://acuity.co/](http://acuity.co/)

Basically sharing a single accountant with a few other companies.

